# Colnago Master Olympic



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

Hi Guy's. This is my first post. Would anybody know where i could get my hands on a Master Olympic frame in a 55cm. Fed up trying ebay as i keep getting outbidded at the last moment.
Thank's.


----------



## Devilis (Apr 1, 2006)

Ciaran said:


> Hi Guy's. This is my first post. Would anybody know where i could get my hands on a Master Olympic frame in a 55cm. Fed up trying ebay as i keep getting outbidded at the last moment.
> Thank's.


Maybe try www.wrenchscience.com

They may have one. If not I'm sure they can get one..

D


----------



## coralhead1 (Sep 1, 2004)

ciaran...if you want to buy off ebay, I think its worth hooking up with one of the 'snipe engines'. I bought my Colnago using one (after getting outbid in the last 10 seconds several times, for some bikes I REALLY wanted), and I wouldnt have gotten it if I hadnt used the engine. It electronically 'bids' for you as many times as needed in the last few seconds. Theyre free, but you have to give them your ebay account number and some other private info. check it out...it may buy you a bike (I forgot which one I used, but there are several out there...they work).


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 11, 2001)

coralhead1 said:


> ciaran...if you want to buy off ebay, I think its worth hooking up with one of the 'snipe engines'. I bought my Colnago using one (after getting outbid in the last 10 seconds several times, for some bikes I REALLY wanted), and I wouldnt have gotten it if I hadnt used the engine. It electronically 'bids' for you as many times as needed in the last few seconds. Theyre free, but you have to give them your ebay account number and some other private info. check it out...it may buy you a bike (I forgot which one I used, but there are several out there...they work).


 Hi Coralhead,
I reckon i'm sorted with a Master Olympic as i found a shop in the Netherlands who have 2 for sale as complete bikes, so i'm just waiting on them to get back to me with payement details. I'll have to get the frame resprayed as it looks bad in places, but Mike Perry at Maestro in the U.K will sort that for me. Thank's for telling me about a snipe engine as i've never heard of one but have also been the victim of snipe bidding on ebay for stuff i really wanted.
Thank's again mate,
Ciaran..


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

coralhead1 said:


> ciaran...if you want to buy off ebay, I think its worth hooking up with one of the 'snipe engines'. I bought my Colnago using one (after getting outbid in the last 10 seconds several times, for some bikes I REALLY wanted), and I wouldnt have gotten it if I hadnt used the engine. It electronically 'bids' for you as many times as needed in the last few seconds. Theyre free, but you have to give them your ebay account number and some other private info. check it out...it may buy you a bike (I forgot which one I used, but there are several out there...they work).


I have never needed a "snipe engine" on ebay. As long as you set your max. bid to as high as you are willing to pay, you won't get outbid. If you do lose the auction, it means the winning bid was higher than you were willing to pay. It's that simple.


----------

